# salmon or trout?



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

i am trying to widen my variety of frozen meats... so far, i have shrimp, beefheart, and chicken heart in my freezer.... now i want to add some fish to the selection, so what should i go with, salmon or trout?


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

oh and would squid be any good?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

salmon and trout are pink meat id recomend any white meat catfish,talapia, and squid is a good food. if ya do use trout or salmon only use extremely fresh as they have lotsa oils in the meat that release


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I wouldnt reccomend feeding them salmon or trout, fish isnt that good for piranhas.
Yes, squid is good for them, and sofar so good on your selections!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

It's ok once in a while,i feed mine some scaps sometimes as a treat if i am eating it.It kinda mucks up the water.Main diet for mine is talapia,as said above,white fish is best,skin on,i get cases of that for free and i don't want to eat it,lol.I fed squid also,ok but if paying for it,costs to much imo.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

In my experience....trout clouds up the water very quickly after every feeding. My RBP's usually tear up the meat (or anything that hits the water) very quickly, thus, causing them to shred the meat into tiny pieces.....so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

ok thanx... ill see what i can find at the grocery store tomorrow... what about shark? i think i can buy it there


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Krueger said:


> ok thanx... ill see what i can find at the grocery store tomorrow... what about shark? i think i can buy it there


 no shark you dont want to be apart of make shark fish a higher demand do you??

i like catfish and shirmp and pellets


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Shrimp, squid, smelt,


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

its ok to use it for veriety sometimes


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

My spilo eats alot of trout in the spring when the state is releasing them. I also feed him an occasional meal of salmon.

Although these fish might be too oily to function as a staple diet, in moderation it's a good food for them.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

yeah i do the same as bullsnake.


----------

